# And so it begins...



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Announcing -- *The Legion of BOOM!!!*










The Herfabomber and The Brain have split from the ZK's and are starting our own team.

The Legion of BOOM!!! was born out of necessity; The Puff bombing community has become moribund with it's two party system. Our once beautiful community has been inundated with a plethora of non-entertaining bombing threads.

New members please check in and post in this thread&#8230; You will get your invite to the Rubber Room shortly.

*Pinky:* Narf! Now what do we do???

*Brain:* Let me check our (including the Herfabomber's) to do list&#8230;

akneipp	- Check (NST)
Aninjaforallseasons	- Check
anonobomber	- DC Received and Tracking
astripp	- DC Received and Tracking
Beer Alchemist	- DC Received and Tracking
cartey	- DC Received and Tracking
castaweb	- DC Received and Tracking
Cigar Noob	- Check
Danfish98	- Check
David_ESM	- Check 
gasdocok	- Check
joshbhs04	- DC Received and Tracking
Juicestain	- DC Received and Tracking
jumpmaster	- Bad APO address, We will find you&#8230;
max gas	- DC Received and Tracking
Mr_mich	- Check
Nathan King	- DC Received and Tracking
nealw6971	- Check
Packerjh	- Check
ProbateGeek	- Check
raycarlo	- DC Received and Tracking
Rock31	- DC Received and Tracking
rocker06	- Check (NST)
sdlaird	- DC Received and Tracking
Shibby	- DC Received and Tracking
ShortFuse	- Check 
simplechords	- Check
skfr518	- DC Received and Tracking
Smoked Bacon	- DC Received and Tracking
Swany	- No Bombs Please In Profile
sweater88	- Check
watchman_01	- Check
WyldKnyght - Check (PIF)
*Squid Agent 007	- We Will Find You*

*Brain:* Looks like everything is going to plan&#8230;

*Herfabomber:* MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

*Brain:* No of course that is not it. We've sent many more bombs. We were just settling the issue of Squids we (the three of us) haven't bombed before&#8230;

*Herfabomber:* MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

*Brain:* Your right, it is getting chilly in here, maybe we should re-bomb a&#8230;&#8230;

*Pinky:* I know, I know!

*Brain:* Shut it Pinky&#8230;.

*Herfabomber:* MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

*Brain:* Agreed&#8230;.

*The Legion of BOOM!!!*


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

.......Oh.....My.....God......


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

wait? WHAT? THE FOCK IS GOING ON HERE...


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

I have horrible taste, I thought most of them were pretty entertaining 

this one certainly needs more opcorn: though


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Things had seemed a little slow after the mass Squid bomb and suddenly this happens. Holy...freaking....crap!:jaw:


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

Uh oh...


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh my... The Puff world as I know it has been shaken to its very core! The Herfabomber and the Brain on the same team. Oh my... And wait... "new members"? There's more to be seen? Oh my... *subscirbe!* opcorn:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

dammit..I was all ready and rarin' to go to say something ominous and sinister,but that little freakin' mouse screwed that up for me,already.

HEY,MOUSE!!!!!....WHO IN THE COTTON-PICKIN' FREAKIN' HELL MADE YOU SUPREME COMMANDER?!!!!!

I don't care how many Squids we're gonna destroy...I'm all-in on that..but if you think for one micro-second that I'm gonna take orders from YOU....you've got another thing comin',you little freakin' insane freakin' power-mad freakin' rodent....I'll blast you into Oblivion so far yer gonna see the sign that says "You've just passed Oblivion...turn right"

now..where was I....oh,yeah

The Legion of BOOM! is not here to make to make threats....

We are not here to issue warnings....

We are simply Here....

GET USED TO IT!!!!!!


MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Holy mother of all things good and holy! I can't believ...hey, is that a butterfly?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

W...T...F


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

bwhite220 said:


> Holy mother of all things good and holy! I can't believ...hey, is that a butterfly?


It's a Rorschach test.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

The big question is now that they're both head of their own bomb squad is if they'll take time out of bombing the crap out of each other to do anything else. Either way it's going to be a blast to watch opcorn:


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

bwhite220 said:


> Holy mother of all things good and holy! I can't believ...hey, is that a butterfly?


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> HEY,MOUSE!!!!!....WHO IN THE COTTON-PICKIN' FREAKIN' HELL MADE YOU SUPREME COMMANDER?!!!!!


*Brain:* I do believe we are up in our little war, therefore it is mine...

*Pinky:* But the bylaws, he can take it back...

*Brain:* But not in the next couple of days... Herfabomber, we will have to settle this by continuing our little conflict... Puff style...


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> HEY,MOUSE!!!!!....WHO IN THE COTTON-PICKIN' FREAKIN' HELL MADE YOU SUPREME COMMANDER?!!!!!


Aww, how cute! You guys already had your first fight!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

bwhite220 said:


> Holy mother of all things good and holy! I can't believ...hey, is that a butterfly?


hahaha!!!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Now all we do is wait for Kipp to say "If anyone of you so much as bombs ONE ZK, so help me, we will destroy you!".... after which he and the rest of the ZK minions will do... absolutely nothing. 

:smoke:


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Ww great a bunch of Ron Mexicos being sent all over the place. Just what we needed.


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

Max checking in. Time for some bunny fun!!!! LOB.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

skfr518 said:


> Ww great a bunch of Ron Mexicos being sent all over the place. Just what we needed.


Problem with this theory is that neither Pete or I would buy RM's, and we would never give away a gifted cigar.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Meanwhile, at the Hall of Justice...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

MaxTheBunny said:


> Max checking in. Time for some bunny fun!!!! LOB.


Welcome to the party James, you should have your invite to the "rubber room" in your inbox.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> dammit..I was all ready and rarin' to go to say something ominous and sinister,but that little freakin' mouse screwed that up for me,already.
> 
> HEY,MOUSE!!!!!....WHO IN THE COTTON-PICKIN' FREAKIN' HELL MADE YOU SUPREME COMMANDER?!!!!!
> 
> ...


There fixed it for ya



szyzk said:


> Aww, how cute! You guys already had your first fight!


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

skfr518 said:


> Ww great a bunch of Ron Mexicos being sent all over the place. Just what we needed.


Give them all to Krystian.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

szyzk said:


> Aww, how cute! You guys already had your first fight!


Far from our first. Doubt it is the last.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* I do believe we are up in our little war, therefore it is mine...
> 
> *Pinky:* But the bylaws, he can take it back...
> 
> *Brain:* But not in the next couple of days... Herfabomber, we will have to settle this by continuing our little conflict... Puff style...


damn right we will.....Puff-style....LOB rules,which basically means no rules....and if 2 or 3 dozen Puffers get caught in the crossfire..so be it

oh yeah....and to commemorate such an auspicious occasion.....I bought this from an arms dealer for a carton of Marlboros....figured we might need it if we're goin' deep-sea fishin'










okay...let's rally the troops and grab the beef jerky and beer....we're a-goin' Squid huntin'

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Not sure how to respond to this thread other than to say I am, at the same time, intrigued and a little concerned for the physical well being of all my fellow puffers out there and the mental well being of the Pete and Ian.

Godspeed to us all.

Maybe I'll have more to add later. :dunno:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> There fixed it for ya


saw that one comin'....Ray Charles woulda seen that one comin....and it only took 5 minutes....


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> saw that one comin'....Ray Charles woulda seen that one comin....and it only took 5 minutes....


Someone had to just glad I could add to the thread


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

I think it's safe to say things just got a lot more interesting


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

MaxTheBunny said:


> I think it's safe to say things just got a lot more interesting


I knew after the holy grail, marvin the martian, elmer fudd, daffy duck that you should never trust a rabbit.


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

the_brain said:


> Welcome to the party James, you should have your invite to the "rubber room" in your inbox.


so, is the room made of rubber, or is it filled with...well...hmm...


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> dammit..I was all ready and rarin' to go to say something ominous and sinister,but that little freakin' mouse screwed that up for me,already.
> 
> HEY,MOUSE!!!!!....WHO IN THE COTTON-PICKIN' FREAKIN' HELL MADE YOU SUPREME COMMANDER?!!!!!
> 
> ...


It's ok. Just make sure to obey the HIGH Supereme Commander


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

A rabbit, a rat, and a pin cushion all in the same room battling over supremacy. Good times.


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Hmm.. I dont know if i like this. Especially the part about every squid getting a bomb..


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

was it something I said?


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

huh, interesting.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Tick aka Zenom aka Andy checking in. Let the good times roll.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

:jaw:

Wow. A bomb squad of yahoo's that talk to theirselves. This should be entertaining.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow....this is pure Puff insanity!


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

I dunno, I'm betting this turns out just like the Squids. They start something new, talk alot, and then blow their bomb load all in one shot and thats pretty much it. :ask:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

L.O.B. = Lots of BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH !!!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

BlackandGold508 said:


> L.O.B. = Lots of BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH !!!


LOL!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

This would be entertaining if it wasn't so damn boring.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> This would be entertaining if it wasn't so damn boring.


The only thing boring around here is the bombs the squids send out.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

BlackandGold508 said:


> L.O.B. = Lots of BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH !!!


Check the first post, too many DC's to be BLAH...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Pete and Ian are two of the most creative, diabolical, sinister, bombing madmen on Puff! Not only do they have the means and ways - they have the GOODS (see this and pretty much all their bombs as evidence of that!)

These two are truly a match made in ... well, not sure where... but definitely a perfect match. I'm sad to see them depart ZK but I understand their need for their own level of insanity, spontaneity and creativity...

The "Legion of Boom" shall now go forth and wreak untold havoc on the Puff world in ways not yet seen. Go get em BROTHERS! Proud to have had you in our ranks and been a part of some great bombings.

PS - I just hope your first two recruits know what they are getting into... for THEIR sake!!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> PS - I just hope your first two recruits know what they are getting into... for THEIR sake!!


I know what I am getting into, I just hope my bank account is ready for it


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

zenom said:


> I know what I am getting into, I just hope my bank account is ready for it


My point exactly - LMAO!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

zenom said:


> I know what I am getting into, I just hope my bank account is ready for it


Our bylaws are specifically designed for this not to become an issue. But they also give you the freedom to have this issue...


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

i wanna bomb someone.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Down boy!


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

MaxTheBunny said:


> i wanna bomb someone.


I think they have counselling for that

_(though, with your new avatar and allegiance...I guess you don't really want counselling...)_

I heard recently that someone named TW wanted to be bombed again ainkiller:ainkiller:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

MaxTheBunny said:


> i wanna bomb someone.


That's the spirit...


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

the_brain said:


> Check the first post, too many DC's to be BLAH...


Oh i saw all the Dud Co-Ordinates. :kiss:


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

the_brain said:


> That's the spirit...


I think we are both ready...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> I dunno, I'm betting this turns out just like the Squids. They start something new, talk alot, and then blow their bomb load all in one shot and thats pretty much it. :ask:


to quote a different Bunny.."he don't know us vewwy well..do he?"


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Oh i saw all the Dud Co-Ordinates. :kiss:


LMAO RG for you!


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> A rabbit, a rat, and a pin cushion all in the same room...


Just kidding. I couldn't help myself. :eyebrows:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

lol. Nice


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

zenom said:


> The only thing boring around here is the bombs the squids send out.


Yeah.. Shawn's been *bored out of his mind *lately!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Yeah.. Shawn's been *bored out of his mind *lately!


C'mon, its kinda like with MMA. You can win the title, but you are not a true champion until you defend the title.

It took what 20-30 of you guys to do that? I don't think it is a huge feat to send so many bombs to a guy like Shawn who definitely deserves it. I bet if you asked others to do it , they would have jumped on board too.

Now sending 20-30 bombs to some poor newbie, unexpected, that I would be impressed with, until then, down boy.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

zenom said:


> Now sending 20-30 bombs to some poor newbie, unexpected, that I would be impressed with, until then, down boy.


I already set up a thread where I will be bombing up to 10 newbies myself... Just for fun... On a whim...


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> I already set up a thread where I will be bombing up to 10 newbies myself... Just for fun... On a whim...


Yes and I replied to that thread as well. That is good work David. Just awesome.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

zenom said:


> C'mon, its kinda like with MMA. You can win the title...


I'll settle for you saying we've won the title. That was the point of all that, yes? :smoke:

Why would we utilize all of our resources bombing one noob? That would be like -to use your analogy- an MMA champ defending his title against Steve Urkel. How is that impressive? No sir, if we're going to put that much effort and expense into blowing up one target, we're going after a formidable one.

We squids will continue blowing noobs up in all the same ways: the NST, David's contest, random bombs, etc. But our major assaults, we'll direct at targets who _need_ to be destroyed. Targets who have _earned_ their own destruction.

Targets like [*CONFIDENTIAL*].


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

....all hail the overlords....
....all hail the overlords....


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

So, just a fun picture from yesterday...










And for those that are saying these will be duds, when have Pete or I ever sent duds???


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

I see what your saying. Does look like a fun little set of packages... Of course, firecrackers are fun too.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for the photo. Reminds me I need to print out a couple more sheets of butt drying stickers for mine.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

David_ESM said:


> Thanks for the photo. Reminds me I need to print out a couple more sheets of butt drying stickers for mine.


Like you forgot...


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Thanks for the photo. Reminds me I need to print out a couple more sheets of butt drying stickers for mine.


I think that if your butt dryer could spit out food as well, you'd never leave the bathroom! I can't say i blame you, I wouldn't either! LOL


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Shibby said:


> I see what your saying. Does look like a fun little set of packages... Of course, firecrackers are fun too.


*Brain:* Yes, but firecrackers don't have a minimum of 2, 18+ month old, ISOM in them...

*Pinky:* Narf! These do...


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

I don't know about the rest of you gents but I'd much rather see a *Legion of Boobs!!*


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Depends on the legions quality... There are a lot of boobs I would rather not see.

Ian's and Pete's man boobs are pretty damn high on that list of not wanting to see.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

piperdown said:


> I don't know about the rest of you gents but I'd much rather see a Legion of Boobs!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

the_brain said:


> So, just a fun picture from yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nono: I have to vouch for this ^ and I think all will agree with me. I say if you get a dud from Pete or Ian you should just eat it :hungry: instead of smoke it. Why would I say such a thing??? :dunno: Because I know no one will EVER have to eat a cigar ... :tu


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

piperdown said:


> I don't know about the rest of you gents but I'd much rather see a *Legion of Boobs!!*


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I think my boob pics is a balizzion times better. Just saying.

And yes, Ian and Pete's bombs are always of the highest caliber.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

David_ESM said:


> Depends on the legions quality... There are a lot of boobs I would rather not see.
> 
> Ian's and Pete's man boobs are pretty damn high on that list of not wanting to see.


I was thinking more along the lines of all the playmates, in their prime, altogether at once......

Why, exactly and immediately, did you start thinking of 'man-boobs'?? :der:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

If you would look right above at Zenoms reply, you will understand why I wanted to try and establish what we DIDN'T want to see... Apparently it didn't work.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

zenom said:


> *Picture removed for decency reasons...*


*Pinky:* Brain, my head hurts...

*Brain:* I know, mine too, trying to erase that mental image...

*Pinky:* Delete, delete, delete...


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> I think my boob pics is a balizzion times better. Just saying.


I wholeheartedly agree


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> I think that if your butt dryer could spit out food as well, you'd never leave the bathroom! I can't say i blame you, I wouldn't either! LOL


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Rackir said:


>


*Brain:* Not sure ask Pinky...

*Pinky:* Narf! Yup, we do...


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Ooooooh SNAP!!! How did I not see this before this morning??!! Family in town and work have distracted me......need to start filling sandbags.....


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

sdlaird said:


> Ooooooh SNAP!!! How did I not see this before this morning??!! Family in town and work have distracted me......need to start filling sandbags.....


pretty sure its too late for that


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Rackir said:


>


You concede that they have the skill, means, and drive, but you're questioning the crazy part of the LoB? The Brain and the Herfabomber are the 2 craziest nutjobs on Puff!


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Staxed said:


> pretty sure its too late for that


uhhhhh yep. :target::angel:


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Squid Agent 007 - We Will Find You*


You will NEVER find me with you and your child's play. I am a professional at what I do.


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

Squid Agent 007 said:


> You will NEVER find me with you and your child's play. I am a professional at what I do.


omg he came out the woodworks


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

He is in Antartica! :wink:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Squid Agent 007 said:


> You will NEVER find me with you and your child's play. I am a professional at what I do.


HEY! Welcome to the party, Agent 007!!!

:smoke:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

*FRUIT OF THE LOOM?*

*SEASON OF GLOOM?*

*WHAT?*










:ss


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> He is in Antartica! :wink:


Glad to see I wasn't the only one to look that up


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Seriously, I predict that these bombs are gonna be a tad bit on the impressive side. Pete still scares the hell out of me, even without the prickly-faced avi...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ProbateGeek said:


> *FRUIT OF THE LOOM?*
> 
> *SEASON OF GLOOM?*
> 
> ...


Well, they call themselves, Legion of Boom, or LOB for short. That makes the members LOB-sters.

Hiya, Lobsters!

Ps - Brain, are you the bald one, or the guy with the neck-beard?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Well, they call themselves, Legion of Boom, or LOB for short. That makes the members LOB-sters.
> 
> Hiya, Lobsters!


:lmao:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Well, they call themselves, Legion of Boom, or LOB for short. That makes the members LOB-sters.
> 
> Hiya, Lobsters!
> 
> Ps - Brain, are you the bald one, or the guy with the neck-beard?







And that is just one of our little guys...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Lots of things eat squid... But squid eats everything


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Ian, you didn't! That's my cousin Fred!

That's a chunk of dried squid. Hell, I even eat those with a good ale, some peanuts, and a little dried and salted laver.

Nice try, though.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Ian, you didn't! That's my cousin Fred!
> 
> That's a chunk of dried squid. Hell, I even eat those with a good ale, some peanuts, and a little dried and salted laver.
> 
> Nice try, though.


Best I could do, who do you think I am, David_ESM? Squids in trees still haunt me..


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

With this bomb you have brought about my wrath. So much so that you won't know what hit you when the retaliation comes!


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't know how I missed this...Lobsters huh, I don't know I like another fish in the Squids sea. Just remember Lobsters, squid are the honey badger of the sea and like the honey badger, Squids don't give a [email protected]*t. 

Now time to update my weekend activities to include a Costco trip and load up on some butter because I love my lobster boiled and served with butter.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Beer Alchemist said:


> I don't know how I missed this...Lobsters huh, I don't know I like another fish in the Squids sea. Just remember Lobsters, squid are the honey badger of the sea and like the honey badger, Squids don't give a [email protected]*t.
> 
> Now time to update my weekend activities to include a Costco trip and load up on some butter because I love my lobster boiled and served with butter.


Might want to add a new mailbox to that to do list...


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

the_brain said:


> Might want to add a new mailbox to that to do list...


I do need a new one as it was pretty beat up when we bought the place. I'm suspicious the previous owner must have been a Puffer and left me with the cleanup.

I wonder what surf and turf with lobster and llama would taste like? Hmm, we already loaded our plates with the llamas...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Beer Alchemist said:


> I don't know how I missed this...Lobsters huh, I don't know I like another fish in the Squids sea. Just remember Lobsters, squid are the honey badger of the sea and like the honey badger, Squids don't give a [email protected]*t.
> 
> Now time to update my weekend activities to include a Costco trip and load up on some butter because I love my lobster boiled and served with butter.


Hey Ben! Where is your mandatory Squiddo sticker? You can't be a squidward and not be in uniform! Oh, and you can't "smoke llama shears"...stupid squid.


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Hey Ben! Where is your mandatory Squiddo sticker? You can't be a squidward and not be in uniform! Oh, and you can't "smoke llama shears"...stupid squid.


Signature says sneaky squid for a reason 

Oh but you can smoke llama shears, when we were done shearing Shawn, trust they were smoking. Time to get a new pair.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

I think I've found the key to this new LOBster group. I was considering them nothing more than a ragtag group of ex-llamas, but now realize the new "Legion of Boom" is really a simple anagram of their true, though hidden, nature:

Legion of Boom = FOOL BE MOOING

Never heard of mooing llamas, but still...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> I think I've found the key to this new LOBster group. I was considering them nothing more than a ragtag group of ex-llamas, but now realize the new "Legion of Boom" is really a simple anagram of their true, though hidden, nature:
> 
> Legion of Boom = FOOL BE MOOING
> 
> Never heard of mooing llamas, but still...


*Brain:* I thought they banned your word games in exchange for that award...

*Pinky:* Brain, you are only 6 away from your 100th, maybe.....

*Brain:* Pinky, shut it, my plans are all secret...


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* I thought they banned your word games in exchange for that award...
> 
> *Pinky:* Brain, you are only 6 away from your 100th, maybe.....
> 
> *Brain:* Pinky, shut it, my plans are all secret...


Hmmm. I always found it weird when people talked to themselves in first person.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> I think I've found the key to this new LOBster group. I was considering them nothing more than a ragtag group of ex-llamas, but now realize the new "Legion of Boom" is really a simple anagram of their true, though hidden, nature:
> 
> Legion of Boom = FOOL BE MOOING
> 
> Never heard of mooing llamas, but still...


Am I the only one that wants to start a bomb group called fool be mooing now? LMAO Terry!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Danfish98 said:


> Am I the only one that wants to start a bomb group called fool be mooing now? LMAO Terry!


Don't do it, Dan! You're still a young man!










:ss


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Rackir said:


>


silly bird..I think we're way past the point of asking that question.

The LOB doesn't have an agenda or mission or any pompous nonsense like that.....we're just some rambunctious maniacs trying to have a little fun and bring some wholesome destruction into people's lives....

of course,if that little freakin' mouse tries to take over the world again I'm gonna have to destroy him.....cuz if he succeeded,he'd be unbearable to work with and he's barely tolerable now.


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

*LOB = Last On Board*


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Squid Agent 007 said:


> *LOB = Last On Board*


OOOHhhh.... Squid Agent 007 - that deviates a bit from your previously gentlemanly demeanor!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Beer Alchemist said:


> I do need a new one as it was pretty beat up when we bought the place. I'm suspicious the previous owner must have been a Puffer and left me with the cleanup.
> 
> I wonder what surf and turf with lobster and llama would taste like? Hmm, we already loaded our plates with the llamas...


a llama,Sir..singular.....bombing one llama does not a banquet make

now,me and the mouse,on the other hand...we've been feasting very well on all the Squids we've been frying this week...so before you pop open the 40oz. malt liquor and celebrate that you managed to pull off one moderately successful bomb raid,just remember that one bottle rocket fired off makes for a very boring fireworks show.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> a llama,Sir..singular.....bombing one llama does not a banquet make
> 
> now,me and the mouse,on the other hand...we've been feasting very well on all the Squids we've been frying this week...so before you pop open the 40oz. malt liquor and celebrate that you managed to pull off one moderately successful bomb raid,just remember that one bottle rocket fired off makes for a very boring fireworks show.


It is reasoning and logic like this (and a little bit of crazy sprinkled in with incredible cigar staches) that is going to make the LOB a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Squid Agent 007 said:


> *LOB = Last On Board*


Tortoise and the Hare,my cowardly friend.....you don't have have to be the first horse out of the starting gate to cross the finish line first...all you need is perseverance....and me and the mouse are two of the most stubborn bastards on this planet.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> It is reasoning and logic like this (and a little bit of crazy sprinkled in with incredible cigar staches) that is going to make the LOB a force to be reckoned with.


Agreed (holy crap, I'm agreeing with Kipp!).

That is one big group for such few in numbers. Their presence will surely be felt, and it may be a bit painful to most of us.

Salute!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Agreed (holy crap, I'm agreeing with Kipp!).
> 
> That is one big group for such few in numbers. Their presence will surely be felt, and it may be a bit painful to most of us.
> 
> Salute!


L'chaim,Counselor:beerchug:


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Sorry I'm late guys, had to complete my master plan to get the squids to turn on one another in full bombing glory first. This is Danfish, master commander of the underwater checking in for duty. My first order of business was blowing up the OG3 squid. Here's my second order of business
420 31901 9405 5036 9930 0265 9855 85
420 93710 9405 5036 9930 0265 9855 92


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> Sorry I'm late guys, had to complete my master plan to get the squids to turn on one another in full bombing glory first. This is Danfish, master commander of the underwater checking in for duty. My first order of business was blowing up the OG3 squid. Here's my second order of business
> 420 31901 9405 5036 9930 0265 9855 85
> 420 93710 9405 5036 9930 0265 9855 92


Glad to have you, welcome LOB brother. Your invite to the Rubber Room is in your inbox.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> Sorry I'm late guys, had to complete my master plan to get the squids to turn on one another in full bombing glory first. This is Danfish, master commander of the underwater checking in for duty. My first order of business was blowing up the OG3 squid. Here's my second order of business
> 420 31901 9405 5036 9930 0265 9855 85
> 420 93710 9405 5036 9930 0265 9855 92


WTF just happened? Dan's now a LOB-ster?


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

max gas said:


> WTF just happened? Dan's now a LOB-ster?


*Brain:* Has been all along...

*Pinky:* Wrap your brain around that... Sorry Brain...

*Brain:* It's ok... MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Now the damn fish squid has turned lobster? When will the next squid turn?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Ahhh. A sleeper cell lobster. Nice move. :thumb:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Ahhh. A sleeper cell lobster. Nice move. :thumb:


Squids thought they had 007, well we had 001 right under their noses...


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Uh oh, defector number one.


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

gets a little more scary every day


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

WTF did I miss. Danfish.... traitor? I'll assume the "check" by my name is referring to the destruction I've already received for Brain and Herfabomber in the past, nothing new to destroy here, keep walking....

:behindsofa:

PS. I am a huge fan of both Pete and Ian. It was only a matter of time that titans like them would have to branch off on their own. Their capabilities are matched by very few. They do not mess around. But Ian let me remind you that we are herfing in the near future.... tread lightly my friend.


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

the_brain said:


> Squids thought they had 007, well we had 001 right under their noses...


You have nothing except a Llamas ass under your nose.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> Squids thought they had 007, well we had 001 right under their noses...


yup...and there's plenty more numbers where that came from

MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Cigar Noob said:


> WTF did I miss. Danfish.... traitor? I'll assume the "check" by my name is referring to the destruction I've already received for Brain and Herfabomber in the past, nothing new to destroy here, keep walking....
> 
> :behindsofa:
> 
> PS. I am a huge fan of both Pete and Ian. It was only a matter of time that titans like them would have to branch off on their own. Their capabilities are matched by very few. They do not mess around. But Ian let me remind you that we are herfing in the near future.... tread lightly my friend.


Jonathan....haven't you learned by now that threats made on The Brain never fare well for the threatee?


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Jonathan....haven't you learned by now that threats made on The Brain never fare well for the threatee?


Come on now, I know better than to threaten the Brain, (that really isn't my style anyway). He is hyper-aware to such things and tends to over react. It was more of a "hey, keep this in mind my rodent brother". Eager to see the developments Pete, keep it up!


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

Cigar Noob said:


> Come on now, I know better than to threaten the Brain, (that really isn't my style anyway). He is hyper-aware to such things and tends to over react. It was more of a "hey, keep this in mind my rodent brother". Eager to see the developments Pete, keep it up!


Hey bro, how ya been? Haven't heard from ya since we herf'd, I was afraid our Oregon Flu bugs might have gotten through that Arizona immune system of yours or something. Hey, did your brother ever hit that PE?


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

I just got nailed! Carnage here.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Tortoise and the Hare,my cowardly friend.....you don't have have to be the first horse out of the starting gate to cross the finish line first...all you need is perseverance....and *me and the mouse are two of the most stubborn bastards on this planet.*


No truer words ever spoken (well written in this case)



anonobomber said:


> *I just got nailed! Carnage* *here*.


Have you sushi squids not figured this out yet???? And you say llamas are dumb???


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Have you sushi squids not figured this out yet???? And you say llamas are dumb???


There is nothing to figure out or see here...move along. Lobsters will be dealt with accordingly.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Beer Alchemist said:


> There is nothing to figure out or see here...move along. Lobsters will be dealt with accordingly.


Really? Have you checked your mail today?


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

Just gonna leave this here








Just because I really like the way it looks


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Rackir said:


> Just gonna leave this here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Brain:* As do we, welcome to the team...

*Pinky:* Both of you...


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

I'm going to go ahead and say it: Congrats Peter! Looks the L.O.B. is grabbing the best of the best. I'm impressed!


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Well I guess he wasn't kidding around, seriously did some damamge to my mailbox. Thank goodness its a community mailbox stand so the impact wasn't too severe. Great looking sticks tho and a few I haven't tried. Just you wait tho, vengence will be mine!!!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

bwhite220 said:


> I'm going to go ahead and say it: Congrats Peter! Looks the L.O.B. is grabbing the best of the best *(and the most crazy/insane)*. I'm impressed!


Fixed it for you


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

The packages are still falling?
:tu


----------



## cartey (Jul 28, 2011)

You know what I had discovered? Puff has a tendency to post big (stupid) announcements when I'm conveniently away for a couple days.

Got home Sunday morning and found this little box of rodent feces tingling my senses...



















So I immediately came up to Puff and see what the new fuzz is about:
*L*oads. *O*f. *B*S.
However non-threatening, it's still considered a threat. Some rodent control action shall be taken!

ps. what is...this yellow cello thingy...?









Oh look at me! I almost forgot.
Thanks for the amazing sticks! :biggrin1:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

that yellow cello thingy is pure goodness


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> Sorry I'm late guys, had to complete my master plan to get the squids to turn on one another in full bombing glory first. This is Danfish, master commander of the underwater checking in for duty. My first order of business was blowing up the OG3 squid. Here's my second order of business
> 420 31901 9405 5036 9930 0265 9855 85
> *420 93710 9405 5036 9930 0265 9855 92*


WTF

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-cat-scratch-fever-part-deux.html#post3421557


----------

